# No blind ground hunting?



## lincobowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Are any of you guys successful hunting off your butt?  I have been very successful compound hunting that way. I enjoyed the freedom of being able to plop down against a tree and get it done. But what I'm having trouble with with my recurve is I'm having to cant my bow almost horizontal to pull a shot off...and my accuracy suffers. And I'm kinda worried that if I sit on something, lets say a 10in stool to get the clearance I need I'm going to stick out like a sore thumb. I have a relatively short bow its 56in and I would love to continue this method of hunting.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 31, 2012)

Get you a stool and a piece of the camo burlap or the screen or a turkey curtain to sit behind and you can shoot over it and also still slip up on hogs if any come by.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 31, 2012)

If your going to use a blind, you need to put it out now so they will grt use to it


----------



## lincobowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I have a turkey stake in blind like the one you mentioned Ive never tried it for deer so I didn't no how they would react to it. I have seen deer moon walk to get away from a freshly set blind. And I bounce around too much to justify. Using blinds....oh well I guess its back to the old faithful climber


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 31, 2012)

if you had good luck plopping down by the base of a tree for deer with a compound I applaud you.  Never happens that way for me.  However, there are drainages, fallen trees, ditches, creek banks, thickets, grape vines, fence rows, etc that offer concealment opportunities for you.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 31, 2012)

early season I use a tree seat http://www.bowyersedge.com/treeseat.htmlmade of rope and plywood...

Sit in the shadows... downwind and if it is cool enough (not very often) use my ghillie suit...

I've also got a millenium tree seat that is much more comfy, but go lite and easy early season before setting stands for later in the season and have even taken a few deer from it as well...

Big thing is to slowly clear the footing to stand and turn to shoot...

It is easier to do with trad than with a compound... less movement and less to mess up...

GO GET EM MAN!!!


----------



## lincobowhunter (Jul 31, 2012)

gregg dudley said:


> if you had good luck plopping down by the base of a tree for deer with a compound I applaud you.  Never happens that way for me.  However, there are drainages, fallen trees, ditches, creek banks, thickets, grape vines, fence rows, etc that offer concealment opportunities for you.



To be honest I've taken more deer off my butt than out of a tree I've killed around 50 deer by bow and 90% of them came off the ground. The only challenge is learning when to draw and making sure you keep your shot to the left of you. I shot and killed a doe last year at two steps lol I was recessed in some thick brush and she was brushing against my cover as I hit the release. Note to anyone who is interested two yards is too close to shoot a deer off the ground its hard to keep your composure when you think they are going to step on you. Luckily she decided to bolt in the opposite direction.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 1, 2012)

that is awesome that you get it done on the ground. sounds like you have it down, just adjust for your longer bow..... i traded my preacher a doz. wood arrows for one of those pac-seats. i hope to hunt a lot from the ground this year. i killed a small buck last season from the ground, but it was pure luck, nothing else.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 1, 2012)

Ground hunting for deer on purpose is hard as is gets in my opinion. I`ve killed a lot of deer from the ground by chance and only a few that I was set up for. Hats off to you.
  One mistake that I have made was setting up to close for a shot. I think a deer is easier to hit from the ground..maybe not.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm always switching off between the trees and the natural ground blinds. Took me a couple of seasons to have everything work out just right, but it sure is fun when you finally get one fron the blind. I must have gotten busted or  not been ready on a dozen different opportunites while trying. They're on you before you know it, and you better see them before they see you! 

Good luck this season!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 1, 2012)

If you really want to continue hunting as before with the compound then practice shooting that way with your trad bow. Even if you have to hold the bow near horizontal you can do it. I suspect you will amaze yourself at how well you can hit from a near prone position once you practice it for awhile. Give it a shot (actually several), what have you got to lose?

I have seen folks shoot trad bows well attached to their feet.

Good luck and I hope to read about a kill or more you have made with this method.


----------



## lincobowhunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Al33 said:


> If you really want to continue hunting as before with the compound then practice shooting that way with your trad bow. Even if you have to hold the bow near horizontal you can do it. I suspect you will amaze yourself at how well you can hit from a near prone position once you practice it for awhile. Give it a shot (actually several), what have you got to lose?
> 
> I have seen folks shoot trad bows well attached to their feet.
> 
> Good luck and I hope to read about a kill or more you have made with this method.



Thank you for the words of encouragement guys. Im about to start practising it this evening. If I can improve my accuracy while seated it will definitely remain my preferred method. Don't get me wrong I've had my share of white tails wagging away...but it is such a rush when you have deer within bow range while on the ground. I will keep y'all updated


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 1, 2012)

LBH, my first traditional deer was out of a ground blind made out of dead limbs and green ones piled on top of each other with a 68" long bow. Now I shot from my knees and not my butt. I even got a shot at a coyote out of that blind on another day and just shot low and hit it's far side front paw. Also killed one out of a Double Bull blind with a 58" long bow. I use a stool that has a triangle seat which to me makes it easier get get set or get up for the shot. Here's a picture of the doe I shot out of the BB blind. The rattler was extra while getting some brush for around the blind. mIkE


----------



## lincobowhunter (Aug 1, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> LBH, my first traditional deer was out of a ground blind made out of dead limbs and green ones piled on top of each other with a 68" long bow. Now I shot from my knees and not my butt. I even got a shot at a coyote out of that blind on another day and just shot low and hit it's far side front paw. Also killed one out of a Double Bull blind with a 58" long bow. I use a stool that has a triangle seat which to me makes it easier get get set or get up for the shot. Here's a picture of the doe I shot out of the BB blind. The rattler was extra while getting some brush for around the blind. mIkE



Very nice! What a very odd combination of bowhunting trophies.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 2, 2012)

I could not sit very long or shoot well flat on the ground. 

I carry a little 3 legged stool to sit on and I always have my ratchet cutters. If I can't find something natural to get behind, I will cut a bushy limb to put in front of me.
I really like to find leaning or downed trees that fell on something and make a natural blind.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/guide-gear-folding-tripod-swivel-stool.aspx?a=686981


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 3, 2012)

I've killed a few in ground blinds both pop up and natural. Killed a ton on the ground with my rifle. Came close to arrowing 2 last year with my longbow on the ground. Most thrilling experience of my hunting life.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 3, 2012)

I use a Tree hammock. It attach`s to the tree with a strap at the top and a mono pod that goes back to the base of the tree at the bottom. You sit in what can only be described as a butt hammock. Killed 6 deer 4 pigs with a bow and a turkey with a shotgun. Go for it.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 4, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> I use a Tree hammock. It attach`s to the tree with a strap at the top and a mono pod that goes back to the base of the tree at the bottom. You sit in what can only be described as a butt hammock. Killed 6 deer 4 pigs with a bow and a turkey with a shotgun. Go for it.



Those look interesting. Where do you get one? 

As I get older I feel less and less secure in my little hang on stands. I still am OK with a climber or ladder stand but find myself sitting on the ground more.
You can actually see a lot more during the early seasons sitting on the ground.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 4, 2012)

I got mine from the Blast last year. I think they have a web site. I love mine and use it 9 times out of 10


----------



## Dennis (Aug 4, 2012)

I've killed a couple using a Tree seat but i got busted more times than not. A tree seat is easy to make


----------



## frankwright (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep, I found it, they are pretty proud of them. http://thehammockseat.com/forms/FanaticOutdoors/FanaticOutdoors.php

I have a couple of the Torges tree seats but I can't sit for real long in one. 
It is definitely hard to get the bow drawn when a deer is close, even with some cover in front of you. 
I was wondering if I bolted some wheels on the end if I could pull it back and hold it until a deer comes by


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a few opportunities last year from the ground, but had already taken my buck (in IL) and had to watch them go by at 8 yds. 
I am kind a big and stick out a little more than most but love the ground thing. What I have found to work for me is leaning up against a big tree and wearing a Bush In a bag leafy poncho. A ghillie would also work. 
This year I will be using a new leaning seat that I have found. Not only is it comfortable, but allows the user to set it up high enough to be able to stand with very little movement.
Hope to have some pics and bloody arrows in November.
bigjim


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 27, 2012)

*Ground shooting is very effective*

Haven't hunted in many years (getting back into it though next fall) but tree hunting + compound bows were just getting started. Thus, most deer were killed from the ground using recurves. We didn't have popup blinds, so you made blinds by blending into your surroundings, and using just enough brush to break up your outline. It took just a few minutes too. Our "seat" was a 5 gallon bucket turned upside down. Easy to pivot on and unbreakable! And you may not be able to find a suitable tree, but I guarantee the ground will always be available. Unless deer have evolved in the years I've been away from the sport, I have full confidence in ground hunting.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 27, 2012)

for what it's worth, I've been sitting on the ground a lot this year. I had a spike walk right up to me less than a week ago (within 6 yards of me) and look right at me. He never knew i was in the world. The most comfortable and quiet thing i've found to sit on is a black folding chair that i got at wal-mart for $11 bucks.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 27, 2012)

A piece of camo cloth in front of you will help hide your movements some but, like a pop-up blind, you have to brush it in real good to break up the outline.  I hang small leafy branches over the top of mine and let them hang down after stretching it tight enough to support the weight.  It also is essential to have a big tree or thick brush behind you.

On those days when the wind is swirling I try to get high or use a pop-up to help reduce my scent...of course I have yet to shoot an arrow this year.


----------

